# Kündigungsfrist



## Yannick (28 Mai 2006)

Hi weiß jemand was man für eine Kündigungsfrist (laut Ig-Metall) hat wenn man eine Betriebszugehörigheit von knapp 4 Jahren hat.


----------



## afk (28 Mai 2006)

Yannick schrieb:
			
		

> Hi weiß jemand was man für eine Kündigungsfrist (laut Ig-Metall) hat wenn man eine Betriebszugehörigheit von knapp 4 Jahren hat.


Normalerweise ein Monat zum Monatsende. Aber in jedem Fall im Arbeitsvertrag nachsehen, denn es werden oft auch andere (längere) Fristen vertraglich vereinbart. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Yannick (28 Mai 2006)

Im Arbeitsvertrag hab ich nichts gefunden !! Muß das darin stehen???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Mai 2006)

In der Regel sollte so etwas schon im Arbeitsvertrag stehen. Nun hängt es auch noch davon wer kündigen will, Arbeitgeber oder Arbeitnehmer. Im Zweifelsfalle sind die Frsiten immer pro Arbeitnehmer auszulegen. Am besten ist als Arbeitnehmer aber immer, wenn alles fest steht (dass gekündigt wird), das Gespräch mit dem Vorgesetzten zu suchen. Neben allen vertraglichen Vereinbarungen gibt es ja immer noch die außervertragliche Einigung im gegenseitigen Einverständnis.


----------



## Balou (28 Mai 2006)

Moin

Das ganze hängt auch von deinem Alter ab.

Die Betriebszugehörigkeit wird esrt ab dem 26 Lebensjahrgerechnet.

MfG Balou

P.S. Für genauere Infos schaue ich nachher mal im BVG nach.


----------



## Yannick (28 Mai 2006)

Also bin 20 ! Im Vertrag steht halt nur das sich die Frist nach dem Tarifvertrag richtet!!
Hab nun aber auch schon gehört das man auf den Fünfzehnten und nicht nur auf Monatsende kündigen kann!!
Die Kündigung geht von dem Arbeitnehmer (mir) aus !!
Über weitere Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Ich war der Meinung das die Kündigungsfrist auf 2 Monate festgelegt ist!
Hab aber nun im Internet den Tarifvertrag gefunden da steht 4 wochen auf Monatsende oder auf den Fünfzehnten.(Weiß allerdings nicht ob dieser Tarifvertrag aktuell ist)

Gruß Yannick


----------



## afk (28 Mai 2006)

Balou schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Für genauere Infos schaue ich nachher mal im BVG nach.


BVG (Gesetz über die Versorgung der Opfer des Krieges) ? Oder meinst Du das BetrVG (Betriebsverfassungsgesetz) ?
Auch da wirst Du dazu nichts finden, da die Kündigungsfristen im BGB (Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch), im Tarifvertrag und im Arbeitsvertrag geregelt sind.

§ 622 BGB regelt die gesetzlichen Kündigungsfristen. Demnach ist die gesetzl. Kündigungsfrist für Arbeitnehmer 4 Wochen zum 15. oder zum Ende eines Monats, unabhängig von der Betriebszugehörigkeit. Die Kündigungsfrist der Arbeitgebers verlängert sich abhängig von der Betriebszugehörigkeit des Arbeitnehmers:

nach 2 Jahren auf einen Monat zum Ende eines Kalendermonats,
nach 5 Jahren auf zwei Monate zum Ende eines Kalendermonats,
nach 8 Jahren auf drei Monate zum Ende eines Kalendermonats,
nach 10 Jahren auf vier Monate zum Ende eines Kalendermonats,
nach 12 Jahren auf fünf Monate zum Ende eines Kalendermonats,
nach 15 Jahren auf sechs Monate zum Ende eines Kalendermonats,
nach 20 Jahren auf sieben Monate zum Ende eines Kalendermonats.
[EDIT]Gerechnet wird die Beriebszugehörigkeit erst ab dem vollendeten 25. Lebensjahr.[/EDIT]

Oft wird im Arbeitsvertrag geregelt, daß sich die Kündigungsfrist des AN im selben Maße verlängert wie die des AG. Außerdem können im Arbeitsvertrag oder im Tarifvertrag längere Kündigungsfristen vereinbart werden. Kürzere Fristen als die gesetzlichen sind hingegen nicht zulässig, ebensowenig wie längere Fristen für den AN als für den AG.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Balou (28 Mai 2006)

OK OK 
das mit dem BVG nehm ich zurück

War ein Irrtum meinerseits


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Mai 2006)

Wenn nichts ausgemacht wurde, sicherlich 4 Wochen. Ob zum Monatsende oder zum 15. auch geht steht dann im Tarifvertrag. Ich könnte auch zum 15. aufhören.

pt


----------



## Yannick (30 Mai 2006)

Ja und wie ist es wenn man noch 3Wochen Urlaub hab? Dann trotzdem 4 Wochen oder 7 wochen oder sogar 8 Wochen ??


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2006)

Der Resturlaub kann in der Zeit zwischen Kündigung und Arbeitsende genommen werden. Ansonsten besteht ggf. auch die Möglichkeit der Auszahlung. Aber Urlaubsanspruch verlängert die Kündigungsfrist definitiv nicht.


----------



## AWD (3 Juni 2006)

Hallo !

So ist das nicht richtig, wenn angenommen wird, dass eine Kündigungsfrist nicht durch vertraglicher Einzelvereinbahrung eine kürzere Frist betragen darf, als der Gesetzgeber es bestimmt hat. 
Es herrscht Privatautonomie. D.h., es kann jede Vereinbahrung getroffen werden, solange sie nicht gegen die guten Sitten- und den Wucher-Grundsatz im Gesetz verstößt und/oder eine gesetzliche Bestimmung es einschränkt oder erweitert (sog. Ausnahmetatbestände). Im Gesetz gibt es immer meist Ausnahmeregelungen. Deren Einschlägigkeit immer davon abhängt, ob der vorliegende konkrete Sachverhalt unter eines der Tatbestände subsumiert werden kann. 
Die meisten Arbeitsverträge und viele Tarifverträge orientieren sich an dem § 622 BGB. 

Da musst Du mal Yannick schauen, ob dies in Deinem konkreten Fall vorliegt.
Grds. gilt jedoch:
Kürzere Kündigungsfristen als die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen können im Arbeitsvertrag nicht vereinbart werden. In Tarifverträgen ist jedoch die Vereinbarung einer kürzeren Kündigungsfrist zulässig.
Schau mal bitte unter dem Link, bei § 622 V BGB. Da findest Du einen solchen Ausnahmetatbestand:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__622.html

Was den verbliebenen Resturlaub angeht bei einer Kündigung, gilt grds. folgendes: 
Mit Beendigung des Arbeitsvertrages bestehen häufig noch Urlaubsansprüche, wie in Deinem Fall. Es stellt sich die Frage, wie viel Urlaub noch besteht und in welcher Höhe eine Abgeltung zu erfolgen hat. Voraussetzung ist immer, dass der Urlaub durch den Arbeitnehmer auch noch genommen werden könnte. Dies ist z.B. bei Arbeitsunfähigkeit nicht möglich, so dass der Anspruch aus diesem Grund auch verfallen kann.
Endet der Arbeitsvertrag im laufenden Kalenderjahr, so besteht in der Regel pro Beschäftigungsmonat 1/12 des Jahresurlaubes. Bruchteile werden hierbei auf volle Urlaubstage aufgerundet. Da der Urlaub nach Vorstellung des Gesetzgebers immer genommen werden soll, hat nach Möglichkeit während der laufenden Kündigungsfrist noch eine Gewährung von Resturlaub zu erfolgen. In Ausnahmefällen ist jedoch die Abgeltung der noch bestehenden Urlaubsansprüche möglich. Für die Berechnung wird die Gesamtvergütung der letzten 13 Wochen zugrunde gelegt. Da das Bundesurlaubsgesetz noch von der 6 Tagewoche (Werktage) ausgeht, hat in der Regel noch eine Umrechnung auf die 5 Tagewoche (Arbeitstage) zu erfolgen. Hierbei ist der Wochenlohn durch 6 bzw. der Monatsverdienst durch 26 zu teilen.
Wichtig ist, dass die Ansprüche vor Ablauf des Urlaubsjahres oder bei Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen innerhalb des Übertragungszeitraumes (z.B. bis 31.03. des Folgejahres) gegenüber dem Arbeitgeber beantragt wird. Nur die Erhebung einer Kündigungsschutzklage ist für die Erhaltung der Ansprüche nicht ausreichend.

Im Bundesurlaubsgesetz steht im § 7 Abs 4
(4) Kann der Urlaub wegen Beendigung des Arbeitsverhältnisses ganz oder teilweise nicht mehr gewährt werden, so ist er abzugelten. Du musst nur auf folgende Ausnahmeregelung achten:

Da im gleichen § unter Abs. 2 steht
(2) Der Urlaub ist zusammenhängend zu gewähren, es sei denn, daß dringende betriebliche oder in der Person des Arbeitnehmers liegende Gründe eine Teilung des Urlaubs erforderlich machen. Kann der Urlaub aus diesen Gründen nicht zusammenhängend gewährt werden, und hat der Arbeitnehmer Anspruch auf Urlaub von mehr als zwölf Werktagen, so muß einer der Urlaubsteile mindestens zwölf aufeinanderfolgende Werktage umfassen. 

Heißt im Klartext: Ist der Arbeitgeber der Meinung, dass Du den Urlaub in Freizeitform nicht nehmen kannst (weil halt seine dringenden betrieblichen Gründe dagegen stehen), dann wird er abgegolten! Mit den Überstunden sollte es genau so aussehen.

Wir wünschen allen Forumsbesuchern und Mitgliedern schöne und erholsame Feiertage

Gruß
AWD


----------



## afk (3 Juni 2006)

AWD schrieb:
			
		

> So ist das nicht richtig, wenn angenommen wird, dass eine Kündigungsfrist nicht durch vertraglicher Einzelvereinbahrung eine kürzere Frist betragen darf, als der Gesetzgeber es bestimmt hat.
> ...
> Kürzere Kündigungsfristen als die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen können im Arbeitsvertrag nicht vereinbart werden.


Da Du Dir damit ja schon selbst Widersprichst, brauche ich das ja nicht mehr machen ...  

Der zweite Satz trifft die Sachlage, von Aushilfs-Jobs und Kleinbetrieben mal abgesehen, da gilt eine Sonderregelung.



			
				AWD schrieb:
			
		

> In Tarifverträgen ist jedoch die Vereinbarung einer kürzeren Kündigungsfrist zulässig.


Stimmt zwar, aber die Gewerkschaft, die so einen Tarifvertrag abschließt, mußt Du mir erst mal zeigen.



			
				AWD schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung ist immer, dass der Urlaub durch den Arbeitnehmer auch noch genommen werden könnte. Dies ist z.B. bei Arbeitsunfähigkeit nicht möglich, so dass der Anspruch aus diesem Grund auch verfallen kann.


Das BUrlG widerspricht dieser These eindeutig:



> §9 Erkrankung während des Urlaubs:
> Erkrankt ein Arbeitnehmer während des Urlaubs, so werden die durch ärztliches Zeugnis nachgewiesenen Tage der Arbeitsunfähigkeit auf den Jahresurlaub nicht angerechnet.


und


> §7 Zeitpunkt, Übertragbarkeit und Abgeltung des Urlaubs:
> (4) Kann der Urlaub wegen Beendigung des Arbeitsverhältnisses ganz oder teilweise nicht mehr gewährt werden, so ist er abzugelten.


Außerdem wäre das praktisch einer Enteignung gleichzusetzen.



			
				AWD schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Berechnung wird die Gesamtvergütung der letzten 13 Wochen zugrunde gelegt.


Die Gesamtvergütung beinhaltet auch das Entgelt für Überstunden aber im BUrlG steht:


> §11 Urlaubsentgelt
> (1) Das Urlaubsentgelt bemißt sich nach dem durchschnittlichen Arbeitsverdienst, das der Arbeitnehmer in den letzten dreizehn Wochen vor dem Beginn des Urlaubs erhalten hat, mit Ausnahme des zusätzlich für Überstunden gezahlten Arbeitsverdienstes. ...


Eine andere Berechnung muß dann schon per Tarifvertrag oder Einzelvertrag geregelt sein.



			
				AWD schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Bundesurlaubsgesetz noch von der 6 Tagewoche (Werktage) ausgeht, hat in der Regel noch eine Umrechnung auf die 5 Tagewoche (Arbeitstage) zu erfolgen. Hierbei ist der Wochenlohn durch 6 bzw. der Monatsverdienst durch 26 zu teilen.


Dazu gibt es rechtskräftige Urteile, die besagen, daß bei Arbeitsverträgen mit 5-Tagewoche die Umrechnung beim Urlaubsanspruch erfolgt (20 statt 24 Tage, also im Grunde immer 4 Wochen). Damit entfallen alle sonstigen Rechenschiebereien.



			
				AWD schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt im Klartext: Ist der Arbeitgeber der Meinung, dass Du den Urlaub in Freizeitform nicht nehmen kannst (weil halt seine dringenden betrieblichen Gründe dagegen stehen), dann wird er abgegolten! Mit den Überstunden sollte es genau so aussehen.


Rein rechtlich stimmt das nicht, da dem Arbeitnehmer ja vom Gesetzgeber eindeutig einen Anspruch auf die Gewährung seines Urlaubs eingeräumt wird. Auch ist §7 Abs.2 nicht eine Ausnahmeregelung für Abs.4, sondern eine Ausnahmeregelung für Abs.1, in dem steht, das Urlaub grundsätzlich am Stück zu gewähren ist. 

Praktisch wird jedoch ein AN meistens versuchen, sich mit seinem zukünftigen Ex-AG gütlich zu einigen, da er ja noch ein gutes Arbeitszeugnis ausgestellt bekommen möchte ...


Schöne Feiertage
Gruß Axel


----------



## AWD (3 Juni 2006)

Hallo Axel!

Da fühlt sich aber jemand auf den Schlips getreten. 
Ja es stimmt. Das Wörtchen: „ grds.“ hat in meinem Satz oben gefehlt.
Dennoch, gilt Privatautonomie. Und es kann alles vereinbart werden, solange es nicht, den oben von mir genannten Grundsätzen und etwaigen Gesetzen wieder spricht. Und es Ausnahmeregelungen gibt, die sich meist in der einschlägigen entsprechenden Norm finden lassen. Wie bereits schon ausgeführt. 

Ich denke auch, dass Du bitte doch nochmals Nachschlagen solltest, wann eine Enteignung im juristischen Sinne genau vorliegt, bevor Du dies in diesem Zusammenhang verwendest. 

Ansonsten habe ich das was grds. gilt, ohne auf ein konkreten Sachverhalt eingehend, wieder geben und dies entspricht der Richtigkeit. Ein genaueres Eingehen auf einen bestimmten Sachverhalten bzw. die Subsumtion dessen unter bestimmten Normen würde bei mir so zu einer Rechtsberatung führen. Wovon ich sicherlich hier Abstand nehme! 
Selbstverständlich steht es Dir frei, falls Du kein Jurist bist, zu versuchen einen Sachverhalt helfend zu lösen. 
Wohl kann man mich gerne über pn anschreiben. 
Danke!

Gruß
AWD


----------



## afk (3 Juni 2006)

AWD schrieb:
			
		

> Da fühlt sich aber jemand auf den Schlips getreten.


Nicht wegen sowas, ich wollte blos dafür sorgen, daß hier die Gesetzeslage im Bezug auf die ursprüngliche Frage richtig dargestellt wird.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## AWD (4 Juni 2006)

Wir können uns irgendwie hier nur bedanken! 
@ afk:
Die ursprüngliche Frage wurde auch von mir eingehend bereits schon beantwortet.
a) hast Du eigentlich mit Deinen ganzen Fragen und Zitaten nichts anderes wieder gegeben, was ich eh im grundsätzlichen gesagt habe. Das es nämlich Ausnahmeregelungen gibt. Und die hast Du teilweise wiedergegeben. Danke dafür! 
b) Was haben nun Deine Ausführungen mit der Ausgangsfrage zu tun?! Schweift das nun nicht doch ein bisschen ab?! 
c) Bei so weit schweifender Rechtsberatung würde ich schon meinen Stundensatz verlangen. Deshalb werde ich sicherlich mir nicht die Zeit nehmen, Deine teilweise juristisch falschen Ergüsse hier zu widerlegen. Dafür fehlt mir wirklich auch die Zeit.
d) würde dies völlig Ausufern, und hätte überhaupt nichts mehr mit der Frage zu tun. Und dies würde, genauso wie diese ganze sinnlose Diskussion hier Yannick sicherlich nicht helfen!
Übrigens Du scheinst eine Menge Zeit zu haben. Wenn ich Deine Beitragsaktivitäten so sehe.
Die haben wir bei unserem Unternehmen nicht. Wir arbeiten! 

@question mark
Man merkt: Ahnung von dem juristischen Kram der da oben in den Beiträgen steht, hast Du nicht. Denn sonst hättest Du entsprechend zum Thema und dem Inhalt der Beiträgen geantwortet. 
Danke das Du so offenkundig uns zeigst, wie interessant wir immer noch sind und wie nahe unsere Beiträge Dir gehen! Es freut uns sehr, dass wir Dir immer noch sooo bekannt und in Erinnerung geblieben sind.  
Deinen nächsten in unseren Augen sinnlosen Beitrag, der nichts mit der Sache zu tun hat, aber an uns gerichtet ist, werden wir dann so stehen lassen. Macht mehr Sinn. Weil er dann eh für sich sprechen wird. Hier hatten wir gerade mal Zeit.
Sag mal schließt Du immer von Dir gerne auf andere, ....was Deine Unternehmungen angeht? 
Du kannst ja erstmal unsere Seite des Automatisierungstechnikunternehmens über Internet besuchen www.awd-ls.com, die jetzt seit kurzen ASEGS heißt und wenn Du in Köln bist, dann laden wir Dich doch glatt auch gerne in unsere Zweigstelle in Köln, auf ein Tässchen Kaffe ein. Den Großkotz question marky möchten unsere Herren doch alle gerne mal persönlich kennen lernen, der hier so einen Bullshit von sich gibt. Du darfst Dich dann gerne bei uns vor Ort persönlich entschuldigen. Und wenn Du Probleme hast im unternehmerischen Sinne, dann kannst Du uns auch mit einem anderen Unternehmen in Deutschland und zwar auch in Köln wieder finden: www.my-agentur.com. Da helfe wir Dir sicherlich auch gerne. Das 3 Unternehmen und die Kanzleien erspare ich mir nun hier zu nennen.
Uns persönlich war bisher wichtig und ist es eigentlich bis heute , dass wir uns hier nicht unbedingt unsere ganzen Unternehmen nennend darstellend beweisen müssen. Denn wir sind der Ansicht, es gibt immer Leutchen die unsachlich ohne Tüte kotzen möchten. Deshalb haben wir so lange geschwiegen. Aber wir beruhigen gerne doch einen question mark ..ist doch ein schöner Pfingstfeiertag...wir sollten uns alle lieb haben!:sm24: 
In diesem Sinne...
Danke den Herren für das ausgiebige Interesse an uns!
Bis zum nächsten mal, wenn wir wieder mal Zeit haben sollten, hier nett zu plaudern! 


Netten Gruß
P.S. Haben diesen Text - wie auch viele Beiträge zuvor - geschafft niederzuschreiben, ohne etwas nachzuschlagen oder zu kopieren!


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juni 2006)

@AWD



			
				AWD schrieb:
			
		

> Ahnung von dem juristischen Kram der da oben in den Beiträgen steht, hast Du nicht.


Den Anspruch habe ich auch nicht erhoben, den hast Du selber rein interpretiert.



			
				AWD schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns vor Ort persönlich entschuldigen.


Dazu habe ich keine Veranlassung, da kannst Du lange drauf warten.



> über Internet besuchen www.awd-ls.com, die jetzt seit kurzen ASEGS heißt


Und wie heisst Ihr im nächsten Jahr ???



> Das 3 Unternehmen und die Kanzleien erspare ich mir nun hier zu nennen.


Jaja, Bescheidenheit war schon immer Deine Stärke



> geschafft niederzuschreiben, ohne etwas nachzuschlagen oder zu kopieren!


Na bitte, geht doch. Auch wenn dabei Unsinn rausgekommen ist. Bleib demnächst besser beim Kopieren.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## afk (4 Juni 2006)

@AWD:
<°)))><(

@Alle Anderen:
Jeder der das oben ließt, kann selbst entscheiden, ob er sich auf die Worte von AWD verlassen will. Es macht also keinen Sinn, sich über den Blödsinn auch noch aufzuregen, darum denke ich



ist wohl das Beste.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Seppl (14 Juni 2006)

*Fütterung*

@awd

sag mal, warum wendest Du Deine excellenten Kenntnisse nicht bei Deinen eigenen Firmen an?

bei www.awd-ls.com bzw. ASEGS gibt es kein Impressum nach dem Teledienstgesetz. Böse Zeitgenossen könnten die nichtgenannte Kanzlei mit Abmahnungen beschäftigen.  

bei www.my-agentur.com als GBR müssen in der Firmierung die Gesellschafter genannt werden. Mögliche Folgen siehe oben.

Ende der Fütterung.


----------



## AWD (14 Juni 2006)

@seppl:
...danke seppl..haben schon gegessen  ! Dennoch danke für die angestrebte Fütterung!
Wieder Vermutungen, die voll daneben sind. Nur eins: Überleg mal, ob wir tatsächlich als TR-Unernehmen deutschem Recht unterliegen; außerdem was steht denn tatsächlich in diesem Gesetz ...mit Ausnahmeregelungen . 
Den Rest: Wir müssen uns hier nicht erklären. Wenn Du glaubst das die my-agentur eine GbR ist?! Bitte denk das! Und wer sagt, daß heute die Firmenbezeichnung nicht anders lautet - meist ändert es sich, z.B. wenn neue Gesellschafter mit einsteigen - und dies eine "auslaufende" Internetseite ist..schon mal daran gedacht.  ..einge überraschen uns immer wieder mit ihren netten Vermutungen ..Wir werden doch hier nicht alles Preis geben...weil es für unser Verständnis nicht nötig ist..bei den vielen Annonymen hier die so viel Zeit haben hier zu texten!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Juni 2006)

Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber wenn ich ins Ausland gehe und eine Firma eröffne, gilt dann für mich deutsches Recht oder das des Landes in dem ich tätig bin? Wie sieht das mit dem Steuerrecht aus? Wie mit dem Verkehrsrecht? ...


----------



## afk (14 Juni 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber wenn ich ins Ausland gehe und eine Firma eröffne, gilt dann für mich deutsches Recht oder das des Landes in dem ich tätig bin? Wie sieht das mit dem Steuerrecht aus? Wie mit dem Verkehrsrecht? ...


Eine Tochterfirma unterliegt in erster Linie mal dem Recht des Landes, in dem sie sich befindet. Was die Steuer angeht, da kenne ich mich auch nicht aus, aber ich vermute mal, daß in solchen Fällen vorzugsweise in den Ländern der Gewinn "erwirschaftet" wird, in denen die Steuersätze am niedrigsten sind. :???: 

Allerdings wird eine Firma "Automation Systems Engineering Ltd. - Germany" mit Sitz in Köln bei der IHK Köln anscheinend gar nicht geführt, ist also fragwürdig, ob das überhaupt mehr als ein Briefkasten ist. :lol: 

Interessant ist allerdings eine whois-Anfrage, auf wen die Domains awd-ls.com wie und asegs.com angemeldet und wo sie gehostet sind, außerdem wird in der Webpräsenz auch mit einem deutschen Firmensitz Werbung gemacht, das dürfte einem RA für eine Abmahnung wohl reichen.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Seppl (14 Juni 2006)

@afk 
Das sehe ich genauso. Da es sich in Köln (wo es für QM den Kaffee gibt) wohl um einen Handelsbetrieb handelt, müsste auch eine HRB-Nr. und der Limited-Eintrag im Impressum stehen. Aber wahrscheinlich wurden für AWD ein paar Ausnahmeregelungen gemacht.

http://www.limited24.de/faq.pdf

Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann ja mal

eine Bonitätsprüfung machen (z. B. Creditreform)
beim Registergericht nachfragen
beim Gewerbeaufsichtsamt nachfragen
und so versuchen, weitere Auskünfte einzuholen. Ist durchaus üblich bevor man eine Geschäftsbeziehung versucht aufzunehmen.

Oder ihr eine SMS schicken (ans deutsche Handy, siehe whois) und um ein Brustbild bitten, sowas müsste ein Fotohandy ja hergeben.


----------



## Ralle (14 Juni 2006)

@AWD

Schön das du schon mit 16 Lenzen sooo erfolgreich warst, wirklich, ehrlich.
Das erklärt wahrscheinlich deine enormen Defizite in der Persönlichkeitsentwicklung, die sich aus deinen Äußerungen erkennen lassen (frei nach Freud und ich hoffe, du hast das nicht auch noch 0,7 Semester lang belegt, sonst gibts wohl wieder einen Monolog mit entsprechendem Inhalt).

PS. Meine Homepage is ja nich so doll, aber deine ist brrrrrrr; leider  , müsste nicht sein!


----------



## AWD (14 Juni 2006)

@afk @seppel

sorry..aber wir liegen hier alle unter dem Tisch vor Lachen 

Danke dafür...wir arbeiten echt hart...kam uns jetzt recht gelegen. 

Lehnt Euch doch nicht so weit aus dem Fenster! Ihr scheint echt Zeit zu haben.
Es git unselbstständige und selbstständige Zweigstellen und reine Repräsentanzen. Schonmal was davon gehört?  
Ne Leute so was..lassen wir nur noch hier stehen!

Den Mum vorbeizukommen hat man ja hier nicht.

Tipp - Ihr habt ja anscheinend sonst nichts zu tun: Man ist ja so juristisch hier aktiv: Schaut doch mal nach was es bei Verleumdung gibt (zivilrechtlich und strafrechtlich) und vielleicht findet Ihr ja noch ein paar Normen,  worunter man dies noch subsummieren kann .. die habe ich schon gefunden 

@ralle:
sorry Ralle, irgendwo tust Du mir leid. Vorsicht, wenn viele von der Rheinbrücke springen, springst Du immer gerne - etwas verspätet, aber dennoch mit! Mach Dir nichts draus, wir mögen Dich trotzdem

Danke für die viele Werbung...
ja ja..macht mal weiter...mit Euren ganzen Vermutungen, und Spekulationen...


----------



## Ralle (14 Juni 2006)

@AWD
jaaaaa, gib's mir, das mag ich so an dir. Immer am Thema vorbei, gelle?

Was bitte ist hier Werbung, totlach mich ganz und gar. Wer dich liest, kauft nicht mal eine Packung Taschentücher von dir oder über deine "Kontakte".

PS: Ach so, noch was, stimmt ich hab erstmal nur zugesehen, aber selbst dem geduldigsten, tolerantesten, freundlichsten und menschenliebendsten Programmierer stinkt's irgendwann mal.


----------



## AWD (14 Juni 2006)

@ Rainer Hönle:

Es kommt immer auf den konkreten Einzelfall an:

1. ob man eine juristische oder natürliche Person ist.
2. wie die Handlung die man vornimmt oder vorgenommen hat, zu bewerten ist. D. h. welcher Norm sie unterliegt (also strafrechtlich, ö-rechtlich oder gar zivilrechtlich)
3. dann kommt es darauf an, um welches Land es sich handelt. Die Gesetze sind ja immer unterschiedlich.
4. ist immer das internationale Recht zu beachten, wenn es nicht ausgeschlossen worden ist, durch die Gesetzgebung im jeweiligen Land.
Also hängt es von vielen Faktoren ab.

Grds. bei Unternehmen:
a)kommt es auf die Zweigstelle an, wie sie geführt ist. Es gibt unselbständige oder selbstständige Zweigstellen, die an die Tochter gebunden ist oder aber auch nicht. Oder man hat so ein „mittel“ Dingen, das teilweise nur  unselbständig ist. Repräsentanzen brauchen nicht einmal eine Gewerbeanmeldung. Und bei einigen Fällen benötigen Zweigstellen nicht den Eintrag bei der IHK. Es kommt immer auf den konkreten Fall an.

b) Steuern:
Das kommt auch hier darauf an, wie die Niederlassung/ Zweigstellung ist (unselbstständiger Art/selbstständiger Art). 
aa) unselbstständig: Steuern werden in dem Land, wo die Tochter sich befindet abgeführt
bb) selbstständig: in dem Land, wo sich die Niederlassung befindet.


Grds. privat Personen:

a) Verkehrsrecht/ Strafrecht: gilt immer das Land, wo die (strafbare) Handlung vorgenommen worden ist. Z. B., ist das in Italien passiert, dann gilt italienisches Recht.

Netten Gruß


----------



## lefrog (16 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich meinen Beitrag zu diesem Thema kund tun sollte oder nicht. 
Von der rechtlichen Seite her kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen - meine Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse sind gewiss anderslastig. Dennoch finde ich den Ton hier nicht wirklich für angebracht. Persönliche Angriffe in diesem Maße denke ich gehören hier nicht her. 
Sicherlich kann man anderer Meinung sein, was nicht immer schlecht sein muss, aber dennoch gibt es dafür einen vernünftigen Rahmen. Diesen abzustecken möchte ich auf keinen Fall, aber diese Disskusion ist alles andere als Sachlich und gehört daher meiner Meinung nach nicht hier her.

Sicherlich ist das Thema interessant - aber gerade die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Fehlinterpretation mancher Gesetze machen es nicht gerade einfacher darüber zu diskutieren. Und mehr kann ich dabei sowieso nicht machen. Ich kenne die Gesetzte nicht bis ins Detail, die für mich nicht interessant sind. Und das ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juli 2006)

AWD schrieb:
			
		

> ...  und wenn Du in Köln bist, dann laden wir Dich doch glatt auch gerne in unsere Zweigstelle in Köln, auf ein Tässchen Kaffe ein. Den Großkotz question marky möchten unsere Herren doch alle gerne mal persönlich kennen lernen




Gilt die Einladung nur für Question_mark? Und falls 
nicht, ich würde jedenfalls darauf bestehen, dass
die Chefin persönlich den Kaffee kocht falls ich 
Zeit habe wenn ich demnächst (24.07.) in Köln 
bin.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## AWD (6 Juli 2006)

@ Bäurle:

Selbstverständlich gibt es die Einladung nicht nur für question _mark!
Auch wenn ich nicht persönlich den Kaffee kochen werde, so bin ich davon überzeugt, daß dieser Ihnen genauso gut schmecken wird ;-).

Wenn Sie am 24.07. in Köln sind und Zeit finden, so freue ich mich Sie hier bei uns in der Zweigstelle in Köln begrüßen zu dürfen.

Alles weitere dann bitte vielleicht über pn.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


ASEGS


----------



## Question_mark (28 Juli 2006)

*Kaffee bei AWD*

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,

wie war denn der Kaffee ???

Gruss
Question_mark


----------

